# First daddy daughter surf wade



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

That's a great spec! When was this?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Fishingmatt said:


> That's a great spec! When was this?


Friday,

started a little west of rollover, storms ran us to Bolivar.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Awesome job dad!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Green to you sir!


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

That water looks perfect if only the seaweed would go away


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Awesome TJ! Growing up as your girl, she had no choice but to be a heck of an angler. Glad she enjoys it! I know you're proud


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Awesome! Proud dad for sure!!


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

Great job!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Saturday out there was totally different. Good job TJ!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Awesome!!! Congrats on making some good memories there!!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Good job! My baby girl has been fishing with me since she was about 3. Now she's going into her Sr year of high school and still loves it. She could be invited to the social event of the year and I could say lets fish and she will choose fishing Keep her at it! You taken her offshore yet?


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

AWESOME TJ!! Boy time gets away from me, the last time I saw her she was around two and was playing in the sand around HI. Now, the apple didn't fall far from the tree and she had to be a fisher girl. Congrats on her first time to wade fish. I know you have to be a proud dad.
Monty


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome!!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome!! I have been trying to get my oldest on the surf bite all year! She is 6 but every time we go its all messed up with seaweed or rough and I don't want her getting beat up trying to learn.
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

I saw y'all down there. My buddy and I said to each other that's cool he's out there with his kid when we passed yall. I was in the blue F-150 pulling the boat. We drove all up and down the beach looking for the best spot. We started out just West of rollover as well. There was bait being busted everywhere while the storms were moving through. There was a guy out there wearing the trout out in the middle of all the lightening...not smart. We watched him from the truck.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow! Nice fish. I love the smile on your daughters face. Looks like she had a blast.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Wtg TJ


----------



## blemoine (Feb 10, 2010)

Love it.


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Won't be much longer she'll be going offshore with us! Catching snapper and ling! 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## bmtsupra (Jul 19, 2013)

Can't beat a quality family day like that. Water looks great!!!


----------

